# ISO nut recipes



## kimbaby (Feb 3, 2006)

okay, ITS ME again,with a new question, 
what can we make with nuts? any nuts will do... 
I love peacan pie,but I am very sure there are more dishes with nuts!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 3, 2006)

Cinnamon sugared nuts




2 egg whites
1 c Sugar
8 cups unblanched almonds or pecans, or walnuts
1/4 C Cinnamon


Heat oven to 300°. Stir whites and nuts in bowl until nuts are well coated and sticky. Mix sugar 
and cinnamon; sprinkle over nuts, stir until nuts are completly coated. Spread in a single layer on 
2 ungeased cookie shets. Bake about 30 minutes or until nuts are toasted and dry. Store in an 
airtight container



I haven't tried these... I'm not sure where the recipe came from.  
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## pdswife (Feb 3, 2006)

This only has 1/2 cup of nuts but is very good!
S E X in a Pan
 bottom layer:
1 1/4 cups flour
1/2 cup butter
1/2 cups nuts

mix and spread in bottm of a 9x9 pan.
Bake at 350 for 20 minutes

center layer:
1 8 0z package cream cheese
1 cup of powdered sugar
1/2 of a 9 oz container of cool whip
Mix together and spread over the crust

Top layer:

2 packages instant chocolate pudding
3 cups milk
1 tsp vanilla
mix and spread over cheese filling.   On top of the pudding spread rest of the coolwhip and 
some chopped nuts!   Or mini-chocolate chips


This is WONDERFUL!  We're making some tonight

Baklava

Ingredients:
4c ground walnuts (A full 1 lb package)
1 c sugar
1 t cinnamon
4 oz butter (one stick)
1 package of filo, from the supermarket freezer
(make sure that the filo is in large sheet form).

Syrup:
1 c sugar
1 c water
2 cinnamon sticks (or 1/2 tsp ground cinnamon)
1.5 c honey

Directions:
To make the baklava:

One of the most important things you must do is to defrost the filo ( do not open until thawed) for at least three hours.   And buy a good brand.   If not defrosted properly you will have trouble separating the thin pieces and it will turn into a very frustrating experience.   You must work pretty quickly or the dough starts to dry out.

Combine the ground (not too finely) walnuts with sugar and cinnamon in a wide bowl.   Set aside.

Melt the stick of butter.

Butter a glass pan (we use a 10" x 15").

Drape a fila into the pan and use a brush to butter it well.   Drape another fila into the pan, do not butter it, and finally place a third fila into the pan and butter it again.

Place one more fila into the pan, then generously sprinkle the cinnamon, walnut and sugar mixture into the pan.   Now place another fila into the pan, and butter this one.   Every other fila gets buttered, alternating with layers of the walnut mixture.

Repeat this process until either all the the filo are used or you run out of walnut mixture, but make sure that you have enough filo to put about 3 on top of the last walnut layer, remembering to butter every other one.

Different people do this differently, but at this point, since the filo doesn't match the size of the pan, we get out a razor blade and cut off the excess dough on the sides of the pan.   Some people cut the dough before the whole process starts.

Then we take a knife and (it's easier with another person to help hold the dough in place) make a series of cuts the length of the pan, but DO NOT cut too deeply...cut about 3/4 of the way through the baklava to the bottom of the pan.   This is so the syrup will not saturate the bottom layers of the baklava.   After the long cuts, we cut diagonally across those in order to create diamond shaped individual pieces.

Sprinkle a little water on top of the bakalava, and put it in the oven for about 35 minutes at 325 degrees.   It should only be slightly browned when it comes out of the oven.   Watch it closely after about 30 minutes.

Allow the baklava to cool.   This is very important.   Adding the syrup works much better if the syrup is very hot and the baklava is very cool.   We frequently put plastic on the baklava and set it in the refrigerator overnight, then do the syrup the next day.

The Syrup:

Combine the sugar, water, cinnamon sticks, and honey and bring to a boil.   Let simmer for about 5 minutes.   It's all sugar and it burns easily.   Pour the mixture onto the cold baklava slowly until it appears saturated.


----------



## Suus (Feb 3, 2006)

*Savoury nut loaf*

This is one of my mom's traditional vegetarian dishes, and it is sooo delicious! She doesn't do amounts very well, so every time she makes this loaf it's another experiment. I'll try to be kinda precise, but maybe you have to create your own amounts and baking time.

You need:

1/2 pound mixed unsalted nuts (hazel- wal- pecan- almond... anything)
2 pieces of whole meal toast, crumbled
1 large egg
2 handfulls of shredded cheese, like aged cheddar or gouda
4 tbsp sharp mustard, preferably with whole seeds in it for flavour
salt & pepper
a little nutmeg

Heat the oven at about 350 f (I think) and grease a loaf pan or 2 inch high dish.
Grind the nuts with a bender or mortar and pestle, keep some apart for decoration.
Mix all the ingredients well into a thick batter (almost dough, not quite) then scoop in the dish. Garnish with some whole nuts and bake in the middle of the oven for about 40 minutes. If it gets too dark but isn't done yet, cover with tin foil. It should be dark brown outside and golden inside. You can test if it is ready like a cake: stick a toothpick in it, if it comes out clean its done. 
Serve with boiled potatoes with a creamy parsley dressing and a big, green salad on the side.


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 3, 2006)

*Cashew, Red Bean and Coriander Nibbles with Mango Cubes*

Kim, this is a total TNT favourite, it makes for an awesome  appy 

 Once they are cooked you can keep these yummy party nibbles in the fridge for a couple of days, but they are best on the day that they are made (you can also make the balls up ahead of time and freeze them for at least a month in a freezer safe container). 


*Cashew, Red Bean and Coriander Nibbles with Mango Cubes 

* 
225 gram (8oz) tin of kidney beans, drained and mashed (organic if possible) 

1 large white onion (or equal amounts of shallots or green onions/scallions) 

3 cloves of garlic, peeled and diced 

100 grams (4oz) of cashew nuts, finely ground 

4 tbsp fresh coriander, finely shredded (optional, you can also replace the coriander with a different herb if you'd like instead) 

1 ½ tbsp all purpose flour 

1 tbsp soy sauce

2 tbsp olive or vegetable oil 

Kosher or sea salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste (both optional) 

1 large ripe papaya, peeled and cute into cubes (you are aiming for 20 cubes, so you may need 2 mangoes if they are on the small side) or other fruit/vegetable of choice 


 Preheat your oven to 180°C/350°F. 

In a large frying pan over medium heat add the oil and saute the onions until they are just golden coloured. Add in the garlic and continue to cook for 2 or 3 minutes, but do not allow the garlic to brown.

 Take the pan off of the heat and stir in the mashed up beans, ground cashews, soy sauce (if using), chopped coriander, salt and pepper (if using) and mix well to fully combine everything into a thick paste. 

 Roll the mixture into tiny balls (use about a tsp for each ball) and place on a lightly oiled or non-stick baking sheet (you may need more than one sheet, or to cook them in batches). 

Place the baking sheet in your preheated oven and bake for 8-10 minutes. Take the tray fro the oven and turn the balls over so that the underside can become golden brown too. Place back in the oven and continue cooking for another 8-10 minutes. 

 Remove from the over and allow to cool for a couple of minutes on the baking tray before transferring to a serving plate. Serve hot or at room temperature on long cocktail sticks (toothpicks) with a cube of mango (if using) sandwiched between two cashew balls, and sprinkle extra fresh coriander over them. 

Makes approximately 40 cashew, Red Bean and Coriander Nibbles

*~Enjoy~*


----------

